# Whoo-hoo! Life just got a little easier...



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee is now "outing" on command! The last several days, whenever he picks up a forbidden item in the house (which happens a lot, with 3 kids running around), he's outed for me on command! Of course, he gets a treat afterwards, but that's ok with me. He's doing it without being bribed, _then _I go in the kitchen and treat him.







He's doing it!!! Yippity-doo-dah!!!









I may teach this pup some manners yet!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

YEA!! great job Kodee


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

Having 3 young kids and a GSD? Congrats to both you & Kodee!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JD's DadHaving 3 young kids and a GSD? Congrats to both you & Kodee!


LOL! When I got Kodee, my mom was joking around telling people "My daughter had a baby every other year for 5 years. This year she got a puppy instead. I think she's done." LMAO! And actually, the puppy is the easiest of the 4!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Forgive the newbie question - is "outing" the same as "drop it"?

And congrats to Kodee for doing you proud.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SusanWritesForgive the newbie question - is "outing" the same as "drop it"?


For us, out means either "drop it", or, if I have my hand under his chin and say "out", he puts whatever it is in my palm (usually.







)


----------

